# owners manual for mercedes 310d pre sprinter



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello
Does anyone have a owners manual for a 1993 mercedes 310d ( pre sprinter ).
or a copy.
I have one but its in German and mercedes have not done a reprint in English for some time.
I will pay for it.
cheers
twodogs


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Twodogs,
If you get offered more than one, please let me know as I'll buy one. I've been unable to find a copy and have tried all the usual sources.
Chris


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

After I seen a Mercedes operating manual in English go for £63 on ebay I give up on ever getting one .
In the last year I have tryed my local mercedes commecial dealer three times on the last visit I manage to contact the manager of the parts department " No problem Mr Twodogs I will have it for you tommorow "
the next day there it was and the cost £6 .
I think I was lucky to get the parts manager or i would be still looking on ebay.
see you on the road 
twodogs


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi twodogs,
Can you let me know the dealer's name and number so I can try to get one too. I've just called our local Merc commercial dealer (again) and told him that someone else had managed to get one, but he looked it up and said it just wasn't available, there or in their group. He said he ordered one for someone over a year ago and it still hasn't materialised! He then said try again in a month :? which seemed a little strange ...
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello Chris
as soon as I get home from work I will dig out the paper work from mercedes and post .
the manual is the English verstion covering 2/3/4 series vans.
if all fails I will sort you out a photocopy .
I Tryed several times over a year, to think that mercedes have them sat on the shelf drives me mad .
see you on the road
twodogs


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Chrissy
I have sent you a personal message with the details for the manual.
twodogs


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello again Chrissy,
what motorhome is built on your mercedes chassis ?
twodogs


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Twodogs, thanks for the p.m. 
It's a Hymer S560. I called the garage and they didn't have any left (had 2 apparently - you sure you didn't buy 2 to put the other one on e-Bay :lol: ). 
Very helpful chap took my number and called back to say he'd called Milton Keynes (H.O.) and they didn't have any but he found another distributor in his group who did, so he's ask him to post it over and once it arrives he'll call me.
Fingers crossed.
Thanks for your help.
Chris


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Chris,
No I only had one I wish I did have two thay seem a good investment .
I notice a copy has gone on ebay today with a reseve on it !!!
See you on the road in your "classic".
Twodogs


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hmm, sounds like hard work this manual location! My motorhome (on a ford) came with 2 user guides in english, one in italian and I have another one that I can't remember what language it is in .... maybe spanish ... a little overkill methinks!

Leigh


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Twodogs,

Well I think *Gerard Mann, Merc dealership, Wolverhampton, Parts Department*, deserve a pat on the back.

Rob called this morning to say manual has arrived and will be in the post to me tonight.

Thanks for the pointer, Twodogs. I can't believe someone is going to pay that amount for it - I'd better look after mine.

Wurz, writing about your manual - I recently bought a DVD recorder and the instruction book is about an inch thick. Not to worry, I thought, it'll be in about six languages. Alas no, just in English ....

Chris


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

GOOD NEWS Chris
Glad I could help you can now workout the heating settings and the diff lock ,the bit about mixing kero with deisal for winter use will be useful ??.
it amazes me with so many 310/410 vans about the manual is so hard to get.
I still have two copys in German.
all the best
Twodogs


----------

